# Farbcode von einem Bild ermitteln



## Royce (2. August 2004)

Hi!

Hab nur eine kurze frage!

Ich hab unter Bild>>Einstellungen>> Farbton/Sättigung den Farbton 205 ausgewählt! Kann ich von dem auch irgendwie den html farbcode bekommen

mfg

Royce


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (2. August 2004)

Hallo,

Auch wenn es etwas umständlich ist, sehe ich auf Anhieb keine andere 
Möglichkeit, als einen Screenshot von dem Farbbalken zu machen und dann mit
der Pipette die Farbe aufzunehmen und im Farbwähler nach dem Code nachzusehen.

Gruss Markus


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (3. August 2004)

Dafür gibt es doch Pixie oder den Farbkonverter.

Viel Spass


----------



## ShadowMan (3. August 2004)

Wollte schon sagen Markus...

Man kann jeden Farbwert in ein anderes "Format" umrechnen.
Falls es jemanden interessiert werde ich die Formeln dafür auch mal raussuchen. Ist eigentlich gar nicht sooo schwer 

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (3. August 2004)

Jop, jetzt wo er's gesagt hat, ist es mir wie Schuppen von den Augen gefallen.



> Falls es jemanden interessiert werde ich die Formeln dafür auch mal raussuchen.


Mach mal bitte. Wird sicher viele Andere interessieren.

Gruss


----------



## ShadowMan (7. August 2004)

Hi zusammen!

Ich weiss, es hat etwas länger gedauert, aber dafür habe ich mir umso mehr Mühe gegeben.

Ich hoffe diese Arbeit weiss jemand zu schätzen und kann sie gebrauchen 

http://www.der-webdesigner.net/html/tutorials/photoshop/grundlagen/umrechnung.html

oder auf http://www.der-webdesigner.net unter Photoshop >>> Grundlagen.

Liebe Grüße,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Claas M (7. August 2004)

Allein 205 reicht doch nicht, oder?

Soweit ich weiß, brauch man drei Farbwerte und zwar für *r*ot, *G*rün und *B*lau , weshalb das Ding auch *RGB* -Code heißt 

Nur ist das Dumme, dass der HTML-Farbcode in Hexadecimal und der andere in Decimal ist. Und, wie kann man das hinrechnen?

Ganz einfach:

1. Du nimmst Deine Zahl und teilst diese durch *16*
Ergebnis: 12.8125
Die erste Zahl ist dein erster Wert für die Farbe . Nach dem 
"hex system (10 = A ;11 =B...)"  wird nun die 12 genommen (ergibt C) multiplizierst du nun 12 mit 16 ...ergibt 192. Nun die Differenz von 192 und 205 errechnen (13) und diesen wieder in hex umrechnen: Ergebnis D

Decimal 205 in Hexadecimal ist demzufolge CD

Die Rechnung ist bei allen Farben gleich.


----------



## ShadowMan (7. August 2004)

Hi!

Was meinst du mit allein 205 reichen doch nicht? Klar braucht man 3 Werte für den RGB-Farbwert.
(vielleicht kannst du mir ja mal ne genaue Stelle sagen?!)

Und das Umrechnen zwischen Hex und Dez dürfte danke Windowsrechner eigentlich kein Problem sein 

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------

